
We've removed the Caddy-Sponsors header - st3fan
https://twitter.com/mholt6/status/908539119306915840
======
throwayaw6580
This seems like good news to me. I like Caddy and use it all the time (for
personal, non-commercial projects) but adding sponsors to a header was too
much to stomach for a whole bunch of reasons, and I actually started moving my
sites back to Nginx.

I have no objection to Caddy monetizing, and I hope they are successful, but
don't penalize small users to get there.

In my day job, I work for a large company and we pay for OSS software all the
time (RHEL, Nginx Plus, lots more), and if Caddy starts to get popular, I know
we'll have no issue paying $10,000 a year or more.

Go after large enterprise, and keep it free for hobbyists. Small/Medium
businesses are painful to deal with, and you might as well let them use this
for free.

~~~
dmikalova
What was the actual downside to this?

